# Beyerdynamic DT 770/80 vs Custom One Pro's Quick Comparison



## DemonFox

Clearly I'm not a pro at this but here goes something... 
   
  After not feeling 100% satisfied with my T 70's I wanted a little more Umph in the bottom end so I found great deals on the DT 770/80 ($149 new eBay- Contact me if you want the link they have more plus a 60 day return policy... Yes 60 days no questions asked) and the COP ($189 Amazon-Currently you can get them for $162). I'm still not finished with the testing but so far I do agree with what some have said so far. The DT770/80's have a much crisper sound than the Custom One Pro's but thats not a knock against the COP which I like but it is what it is. I actually put them up against my HIFI-780's and the COP won hands down and I sold my 780's which again I loved.
   
  Now to the direct comparison and I'll break this down to make it simple and quick
   
  Comfort: Tie -  The COP's are super light weight, zero clamp, and soft leather pads while the 770's are a little heavier with a slight clamp but the Velour pads are amazingly comfortable. Not as comfortable as the DT 990/250's but honestly nothing I've ever worn before can compete with the comfort of those bad boys. I told my wife I was going to make a Velour jumpsuit out of those pads... She shook her head and quickly walked away. 
   
  Portability: COP - 16ohm speakers... Nuff said. You need to amp the 770's for them to reach their full potential but running them through my Macbook Pro I got great results. My e11 does ok but I think its time for a change but not sure what to change to, a little help would be nice for those of you that are amp savvy 
   
  Soundstage: DT 770/80 - This is where the tide changes and stays in favor of the 770's. The sound stage is amazing for a closed can and it has the best depth of any headphone I've tested/owned. Using them with my Astro Mixamp 5.8 is redonk!! The bass you would think would get in the way and yes its clearly there but it doesn't get in the way at all. Playing BF3 on my 360 good luck sneaking up on me because the distance and direction is better than the best "gaming" headsets I've tested. I'm a sneaky C4 junky so sitting and waiting for tanks has never been easier. And when the boom comes the bass is eye popping and always giggle inducing. Now on the other hand the COP are no slouches either, but the bass feels a little muddy and the separation is good but cant compete but honestly, what can?? 
   
  Highs: DT 770/80 - They just come through cleaner and more relaxed but neither has the it factor in this area. The COP's are brighter and seem to pop out a little better but at the same time can get fatiguing at higher volumes. While I was A/B the two this was the biggest difference IMO. The COP's highs are right in your face aggressive and at times it feels like they're trying to hard. That is where the 16ohm ratings are at a disadvantage because being that easy to run is nice an all until you wanna turn the volume up and it feels like your ear drums are gonna pop.
   
  Midrange: DT 770/80 - Not as recessed which will be shocking to most that know the 770's because they have pretty recessed mids in the first place but for the type of music I listen to with these they work. If I wanted to High and Mid myself to death I have the T 70's for that  I think the real problem with the midrange on the COP's is the the fact the the highs and lows just simply overwhelm the mids and because the separation isn't that great it makes it hard for the mids to come through.
   
  Bass: DT 770/80 - This one I thought was going to be a toss up but it was not. At first when you pick up the COP's of course the first thing you want to do is crank the switch to the 4th and final position throw on some dub and get to work!! And at first its like yes this is nice, but once your ears stop ringing from all the Robot sex you start to listen and notice how bloated the bass is and how hard its working to keep up with the music you're putting through it. At higher volumes notes were missed, drops were sloppy, and general sadness started to kick in. Once the volume was returned to a normal state things improved greatly. Now the 770's on other hand were cool and collected regardless of what I put them through and at all volumes. The levels didn't increase with the volume and they remained steady throughout the entire process. What was funny was that the only time I felt they were limited was when I put them through my e11 hence the reason I say its time to move on. Soundstage was reduced and the bass got bloated regardless of the settings. Clear winner in the category.
   
  Isolation and sound leakage: Tie - Isolation goes to the 770's but The COP's do a better job at keeping all the sound in your head and not in your neighbors lap.
   
  Overall thats 4 wins for the DT 770/80's 1 win for the COP's and 2 ties giving the clear and decisive win to the 770's. I like what Beyer did here with the COP's. They clearly were going for the commercial sound and if compared to the Beats and Sol's of the world they win hands down in almost every way possible except for being overpriced. Beats will win that battle almost every time.
   
  Which one you buy is ultimately up to you and hopefully I gave you some useful information to make the choice a little easier and if I didn't oh well, at least I had fun in the process. Thanks for the read and please throw out your suggestions for a good portable Amp under $160 that will do a better job than the e11 or gives a different sound signature.
   
  Thanks again and Take Care
   
  P.S. I'm not to proud to bump myself if I have to


----------



## DemonFox

Bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  see


----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ha ha  Thanks for the excellent review and comparisons DemonFox. I agree totally about the Beyerdynamic DT 770. I picked up the 250 ohm version earlier this month and have not used any of my other fifteen headphones since. It really gives me everything i want for music, gaming and movies from my computer connected to my Onkyo TX-8555 stereo reciever. I feel am playing games like Oblivion, Fallout 3, Skyrim etc for the very first time hearing things i have never heard to the point where it almost feels like i was playing them wrong all these years. Am picking up things in music none of my other headphones or bookshelf speakers pick up like the first micro-second of a song where i actually heard one of the band members talking or musical tones lasting much more longer due to being more audible. Comfort and isolation are great thanks to the thick pillow like cushion ear pads though not as isolating as my other favorite the Sennheiser HD 280 Pro which have an almost ear plug effect due to their vice grip clamping force 
   
  With the Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO am completely satisfied and doubt i'll get another headphone. To get a speaker equivalent would probably cost half a grand easy for this kind of quality.
   
  By the way thats some sexy head gear photo shooting


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





hellbishop said:


> Ha ha  Thanks for the excellent review and comparisons DemonFox. I agree totally about the Beyerdynamic DT 770. I picked up the 250 ohm version earlier this month and have not used any of my other fifteen headphones since. It really gives me everything i want for music, gaming and movies from my computer connected to my Onkyo TX-8555 stereo reciever. I feel am playing games like Oblivion, Fallout 3, Skyrim etc for the very first time hearing things i have never heard to the point where it almost feels like i was playing them wrong all these years. Am picking up things in music none of my other headphones or bookshelf speakers pick up like the first micro-second of a song where i actually heard one of the band members talking or musical tones lasting much more longer due to being more audible. Comfort and isolation are great thanks to the thick pillow like cushion ear pads though not as isolating as my other favorite the Sennheiser HD 280 Pro which have an almost ear plug effect due to their vice grip clamping force
> 
> With the Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO am completely satisfied and doubt i'll get another headphone. To get a speaker equivalent would probably cost half a grand easy for this kind of quality.
> 
> By the way thats some sexy head gear photo shooting


 
   
  Thank you!! 
   
  Yah, I have no idea why I waited so long to buy these and they are everything that everyone seems to make them out to be. I've yet to run them through my Pioneer Elite VSX-32 for movies but I'm sure they sing like no other! Yah when those pics came out I was quite proud of myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So do you use your 770's just with your Onkyo or do you use them with a portable amp?? I don't have my man cave set up yet so no room for a desktop amp as of now so I primarily use portables. I have the e11 and recently got the Fiio Rocky E02i but that was a fail so I'm on the search for a better portable any suggestions?? 
   
  And thanks again for reading and responding


----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Yah, I have no idea why I waited so long to buy these and they are everything that everyone seems to make them out to be. I've yet to run them through my Pioneer Elite VSX-32 for movies but I'm sure they sing like no other! Yah when those pics came out I was quite proud of myself
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your welcome, thanks for taking the time to share.
   
  No amp just my Onkyo. I havent gotten into the whole amp thing. Dont know if i ever will. Am a old stereo reciever or straight from the pc guy since i was a wee lad thanks to my dad owning a tv and radio repair shop back in the days. I try to keep it simple even if i do have passive Insignia Bass Reflex NSB211 bookshelf speakers hooked up to the Onkyo and Cerwin Vega XD3 powered speakers to the pc to give the Onkyo a rest sometimes after running it constantly for the past two years. I have a Sansa Fuze for outside but i use some Shure SE115 iems with them so no need for an amp.
   
  Cheers


----------



## DrGonzo

DemonFox, how would you compare the COP and DT770 Pro to the T 70?


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





drgonzo said:


> DemonFox, how would you compare the COP and DT770 Pro to the T 70?


 
   
  Well the T 70's have a completely different sound signature than any other Beyers that I've owned. Much sharper and brighter than I expected and much less bass than I expected too. The overall package though is still quite good. The T 70's are more comfortable than both, IMO they look better than both, even though they are 250ohm I feel they are still easier to run than the 770/80 and aren't as jumpy as the COP's. I love them personally but unfortunately they don't suit my taste so I'm selling them... I think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I know as soon as they leave my house I'm going to regret it but its for the best. As amazing as they are they just don't fit what I need. Honestly, if they had bass that was close to the 770's we would have the perfect can I would call it a day and wouldn't have to go on searching for another can for a long long time. But they don't. So where next I have no idea... I was thinking the DT 990/32 but they are open back so the isolation is out the window. The Edition 8 is top on my list to try/own but until I can sell everything I own I don't stand a chance at owning them anytime soon  
   
  So does anyone know of a close can with good isolation, easy to run off of portable devices like laptops and iPhones, comfortable (No vice like clamp) strong quick bass, and a wide soundstage?? Me neither... The COP's were oh so close to being that perfect mix but fail short, and the 770's are probably the closest but the sound leakage and long cable do not make them great for travel or taking them out in public.. Not to mention I would have to carry a portable amp or my Laptop around with them just to get the most of of them...
   
  Sigh...
   
  Oh well, back to the hunt


----------



## devhen

You may want to checkout the V-Moda M100 and Logitech UE 6000, they're both getting great reviews and although they might not necessarily be basshead cans they do both have somewhat of a bass emphasis. Also the Sennheiser Momentum but they seem to be behind the other two in overall sound quality. All three are circumaural and should work really well for portable listening.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





devhen said:


> You may want to checkout the V-Moda M100 and Logitech UE 6000, they're both getting great reviews and although they might not necessarily be basshead cans they do both have somewhat of a bass emphasis. Also the Sennheiser Momentum but they seem to be behind the other two in overall sound quality. All three are circumaural and should work really well for portable listening.


 
   
  You know, I've been looking into the fabled never releasing M100. I've only seen some pictures and CNET had a little piece on them but I don't know. I had the Crossfade LP's and liked what I saw but there was a matter of the sound and it was kind of Junk. They sounded like the Beats without the bass. No depth no substance just loud noises. The M-80 have been very popular but again I'm not quite sold on them yet but I do need to take a look and when they become available and the reviews start flowing I have a better idea. Have you heard anything about them yet? Or has anyone done a pre-release review that you know of??


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> You know, I've been looking into the fabled never releasing M100. I've only seen some pictures and CNET had a little piece on them but I don't know. I had the Crossfade LP's and liked what I saw but there was a matter of the sound and it was kind of Junk. They sounded like the Beats without the bass. No depth no substance just loud noises. The M-80 have been very popular but again I'm not quite sold on them yet but I do need to take a look and when they become available and the reviews start flowing I have a better idea. Have you heard anything about them yet? Or has anyone done a pre-release review that you know of??


 
   
  Yep, a whole bunch of people have already received their pre-order M100's and they will go on sale to the general public very soon, most likely before Christmas. Initial reports are extremely positive from pretty much everyone (not just the infamous V-Moda fan boys). You can expect these to sound WAY better than the Crossfade LPs which got mediocre reviews. Checkout this thread. There should be 1 or 2 more M100 threads around here as well just do a search. Tyll Hertsens and Steve Guttenberg will be doing reviews soon as well. They have both been very impressed with the sound quality and they are relatively hard to please.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/623154/v-moda-m-100-vtf-100-appreciation-thread-images-impressions-reviews


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Yep, a whole bunch of people have already received their pre-order M100's and they will go on sale to the general public very soon, most likely before Christmas. Initial reports are extremely positive from pretty much everyone (not just the infamous V-Moda fan boys). You can expect these to sound WAY better than the Crossfade LPs which got mediocre reviews. Checkout this thread. There should be 1 or 2 more M100 threads around here as well just do a search. Tyll Hertsens and Steve Guttenberg will be doing reviews soon as well. They have both been very impressed with the sound quality and they are relatively hard to please.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/623154/v-moda-m-100-vtf-100-appreciation-thread-images-impressions-reviews


 
   
  Thats a great link thank you!!


----------



## Supertoaster

Do you think you could compare the Custom Ones to the DT990 pro?


----------



## automaton

I would be really interested in a head-to-head comparison between the M-100 and the COP.  COP is at $150 on Amazon now (edit: was, jumped back to the $160 range again).

 Been trying to decide between the DT770/DT880/COP/ATH-900X/M-100 for a few weeks now.  The M-100 is tempting, but significantly more expensive than the others on the list, and not sure it will drop much below the $300 MSRP when it's released.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





supertoaster said:


> Do you think you could compare the Custom Ones to the DT990 pro?


 
   
  Thats an easy one  They do not... Outside of being easier to run there is not other are that the COP's can top the DT990 pro's. The 990 pro's IMHO are some of the most underrated cans on the market today. They have amazing tight bass, a huge sound stage, and are the most comfortable cans I've ever worn. Now obviously with them being open back and 250ohm they are meant for home so that can limit them and how they are used but if you are looking for a pair for the home you can't do better for $199 or less!! eBay always has great deals on them so if you want a pair thats where you go. Hopefully this answers some of your questions and if you have others please let me know!


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





automaton said:


> I would be really interested in a head-to-head comparison between the M-100 and the COP.  COP is at $150 on Amazon now (edit: was, jumped back to the $160 range again).
> 
> Been trying to decide between the DT770/DT880/COP/ATH-900X/M-100 for a few weeks now.  The M-100 is tempting, but significantly more expensive than the others on the list, and not sure it will drop much below the $300 MSRP when it's released.


 
  I guess it all depends on what you're looking for and how you plan on using them. The M-100 and COP is a great comparison and needs to happen!! I think it will be a wash and ultimately you'd be better off with the COP's. Now of course that is a blind impression but chances are the Beyers are going to sound better IMO. I had the Crossfade LP's and I was not impressed at all!! They spent more time, money, and research on the packaging and the build quality than they did the sound... Instead of dropping them 700 times to test how strong they are they should have been working on stopping the highs and lows from cracking at moderately high volumes!! I only paid $77 (new) for the LP's and couldn't get ride of them fast enough... 
   
  So what are you looking for? What type of can and what do you want to get out of them?


----------



## automaton

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> I guess it all depends on what you're looking for and how you plan on using them. The M-100 and COP is a great comparison and needs to happen!! I think it will be a wash and ultimately you'd be better off with the COP's. Now of course that is a blind impression but chances are the Beyers are going to sound better IMO. I had the Crossfade LP's and I was not impressed at all!! They spent more time, money, and research on the packaging and the build quality than they did the sound... Instead of dropping them 700 times to test how strong they are they should have been working on stopping the highs and lows from cracking at moderately high volumes!! I only paid $77 (new) for the LP's and couldn't get ride of them fast enough...
> 
> So what are you looking for? What type of can and what do you want to get out of them?


 

 Thanks for the reply.  I am looking for something that will mainly be used in my home office and at my work office, both of which are private.  So I was initially prioritizing sound quality and comfort above all, but the chance to get something portable and comfortable without sacrificing too much in sound quality is appealing.  Reviews of the COP have been mixed, whereas all of the feedback coming in so far on the M-100 has been really positive, especially in terms of SQ.  But as of right now, the M-100 are twice what the COP cost.  If I'm going to stay in the Beyer family, though, I want to get the best sound, and it seems like the 880 or 990 are better reviewed than the COP.  Trying to avoid dropping cash on something that requires an amp to get acceptable sound.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Now if only Beyer would make a COP-styled DT770/80. I would have owned the 770/80s again if they weren't such a damn eyesore. Hypocritically, I just ordered the 990 pros again which are probably uglier... but that sound more than makes up for it.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





automaton said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I am looking for something that will mainly be used in my home office and at my work office, both of which are private.  So I was initially prioritizing sound quality and comfort above all, but the chance to get something portable and comfortable without sacrificing too much in sound quality is appealing.  Reviews of the COP have been mixed, whereas all of the feedback coming in so far on the M-100 has been really positive, especially in terms of SQ.  But as of right now, the M-100 are twice what the COP cost.  If I'm going to stay in the Beyer family, though, I want to get the best sound, and it seems like the 880 or 990 are better reviewed than the COP.  Trying to avoid dropping cash on something that requires an amp to get acceptable sound.


 
   
  Thanks, that makes it a lot easier to suggest a pair I think you'd like. If you wanna stay in the Beyer family and since they will be used at home I would say start hunting for the DT990/32 Premiums. They have the same sound as the DT990/250 Pro's but only 32ohm so they can be amp'd and have a great sound but its not a must like the 250ohm 990's. For about the same price I find it hard to believe that the M-100's could stand up to the 990's... Which isn't a knock on the M-100 because they're aren't to many pairs out there that can deliver the full package like the 990's. Or if you want a closed pair I would shoot for a used pair of D2000 which you should be able to get in around $275 and under. I haven't heard them yet but they seem to be the standard bearer around here so take a few steps and you'll find a truck load of reviews that can give you all the info you need on them... 
   
  Only reviews I trust now are the ones on this site. I read a bunch of great and amazing reviews on the B&W P5 and the Focal Sprit One's and those were gigantic disappointments. Now the P5 were ok but not $350 worth of ok lol. The Focal Spirit One's were GARBAGE!!! And funny enough they smelt like garbage too!! Now if I would have read the reviews here first I wouldn't have waisted the time or money. Now the M-80's seem to be a hot topic on here and get mixed review but all in all people seem to like them a lot so you can expect the same if not better from the 100's. It's going to be very interesting to see what people think of them and I'll be eagerly waiting for Head-Fiers initial impressions... and for a price drop  $300 for V-moda's seem a tab bit steep to me but who knows' maybe we're looking at the next big dog on the street. Time will tell.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Now if only Beyer would make a COP-styled DT770/80. I would have owned the 770/80s again if they weren't such a damn eyesore. Hypocritically, I just ordered the 990 pros again which are probably uglier... but that sound more than makes up for it.


 
   
  A-MEN!! Imagine if they would have made a DT770/80 like can with better looks and removable cables like the COP's. Man, those would be world beaters!! I love the Pro's but yah, not exactly the best looking cans are they. Well what they lack in looks they make it up with comfort and sound so I'd buy them again too. BTW I love your headphone gaming guide, its been a huge help and cost me a lot of money in the process!!  The Koss Clips, DT990's and HE-400 were all purchased with your guide as a huge motivation. Only thing I wanted to see what the Denon D2000 and D5000 or either one. Any chance of you adding either of those or giving a quick impression of what you think of them for gaming?? I have a Mixamp 5.8 and I use all of my cans for gaming so this is a big deal for me and I just bought the D5000 online used for a decent price but I bought them off of name and rep alone but haven't found anyone talking about them in terms of Dolby Headphones or directional sound capabilities and what not. I know its a little off subject but if you can share your impressions that would be awesome 
   
  Thanks,


----------



## audiocool

i use to own a dt770 pro 80.  i was actually curious about cop thinking that it will be an improved version of the dt770.  after reading this it seems that dt770 is still the better deal. now i'm missing my dt770 again.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

demonfox said:


> A-MEN!! Imagine if they would have made a DT770/80 like can with better looks and removable cables like the COP's. Man, those would be world beaters!! I love the Pro's but yah, not exactly the best looking cans are they. Well what they lack in looks they make it up with comfort and sound so I'd buy them again too. BTW I love your headphone gaming guide, its been a huge help and cost me a lot of money in the process!!  The Koss Clips, DT990's and HE-400 were all purchased with your guide as a huge motivation. Only thing I wanted to see what the Denon D2000 and D5000 or either one. Any chance of you adding either of those or giving a quick impression of what you think of them for gaming?? I have a Mixamp 5.8 and I use all of my cans for gaming so this is a big deal for me and I just bought the D5000 online used for a decent price but I bought them off of name and rep alone but haven't found anyone talking about them in terms of Dolby Headphones or directional sound capabilities and what not. I know its a little off subject but if you can share your impressions that would be awesome
> 
> Thanks,




I've always wanted to try the D2000 and D5000. Judging by the D7000, I believe both of them would be pretty spectacular for gaming. I just wouldn't personally buy them because I no longer go for anything with pleather/leather type padded headphones.


----------



## automaton

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Thanks, that makes it a lot easier to suggest a pair I think you'd like. If you wanna stay in the Beyer family and since they will be used at home I would say start hunting for the DT990/32 Premiums. They have the same sound as the DT990/250 Pro's but only 32ohm so they can be amp'd and have a great sound but its not a must like the 250ohm 990's. For about the same price I find it hard to believe that the M-100's could stand up to the 990's... Which isn't a knock on the M-100 because they're aren't to many pairs out there that can deliver the full package like the 990's. Or if you want a closed pair I would shoot for a used pair of D2000 which you should be able to get in around $275 and under. I haven't heard them yet but they seem to be the standard bearer around here so take a few steps and you'll find a truck load of reviews that can give you all the info you need on them...
> 
> Only reviews I trust now are the ones on this site. I read a bunch of great and amazing reviews on the B&W P5 and the Focal Sprit One's and those were gigantic disappointments. Now the P5 were ok but not $350 worth of ok lol. The Focal Spirit One's were GARBAGE!!! And funny enough they smelt like garbage too!! Now if I would have read the reviews here first I wouldn't have waisted the time or money. Now the M-80's seem to be a hot topic on here and get mixed review but all in all people seem to like them a lot so you can expect the same if not better from the 100's. It's going to be very interesting to see what people think of them and I'll be eagerly waiting for Head-Fiers initial impressions... and for a price drop  $300 for V-moda's seem a tab bit steep to me but who knows' maybe we're looking at the next big dog on the street. Time will tell.


 


 I have read mixed things about the 32 ohm version of the Beyers, and for the price required to grab them, it seems like there are a lot better options out there.  So it's basically paying a premium for getting a lesser sound than the 990s should produce, and then sacrifice on the portability/flexibility of something like the M-100 or COP.  Also seems to come down to personal preference on the 990 vs. the 880-- some people rate the 880 more balanced sound much better.  
   
  I'd really like to see a head-to-head comparison of the Beyers and the M-100, but so far in the m-100 thread, no one has offered it.  The M-100 right now are getting pretty across-the-board positive reviews on Head-fi.  But unfortunately people haven't been doing much by way of stacking them up against other $300 headphones.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





automaton said:


> I have read mixed things about the 32 ohm version of the Beyers, and for the price required to grab them, it seems like there are a lot better options out there.  So it's basically paying a premium for getting a lesser sound than the 990s should produce, and then sacrifice on the portability/flexibility of something like the M-100 or COP.  Also seems to come down to personal preference on the 990 vs. the 880-- some people rate the 880 more balanced sound much better.
> 
> I'd really like to see a head-to-head comparison of the Beyers and the M-100, but so far in the m-100 thread, no one has offered it.  The M-100 right now are getting pretty across-the-board positive reviews on Head-fi.  But unfortunately people haven't been doing much by way of stacking them up against other $300 headphones.


 
   
  They can be pricey but anything can be had if you shop around. It's all a matter of personal preference so do your research and let us know what you end up with!! Also, have you looked at the DT1350's yet?? Great portable closed cans that are probably better to compare the M-100 against than the 990's. By the sounds of things like you said, they are getting positive reviews but are they $300 good is the biggest question in my mind. So yah, I would love to see some direct comparison too


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





audiocool said:


> i use to own a dt770 pro 80.  i was actually curious about cop thinking that it will be an improved version of the dt770.  after reading this it seems that dt770 is still the better deal. now i'm missing my dt770 again.


 
   
  That's exactly what I was hoping for as well but sad to say they are not related in any way. Completely different sound signatures and can sound very lets say "commercial" when you try to turn up the volume. At lower volumes they do have better detail than the HIFI 780's but when you give em the beans they seem to panic a little where the 780's look at you and ask, "is that all you got". Hopefully the next whatever they do will be a little better.


----------



## Supertoaster

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Now if only Beyer would make a COP-styled DT770/80. I would have owned the 770/80s again if they weren't such a damn eyesore. Hypocritically, I just ordered the 990 pros again which are probably uglier... but that sound more than makes up for it.


 
  I love how the beyers look like giant frankenphones that will snap your neck, but you put them on and they are like pillows
   
  I think they look really cool, but definitely not for public use.


----------



## automaton

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> They can be pricey but anything can be had if you shop around. It's all a matter of personal preference so do your research and let us know what you end up with!! Also, have you looked at the DT1350's yet?? Great portable closed cans that are probably better to compare the M-100 against than the 990's. By the sounds of things like you said, they are getting positive reviews but are they $300 good is the biggest question in my mind. So yah, I would love to see some direct comparison too


 
   

 The M-100 are closed, over-ear cans.  I don't think the 1350s would be a good comp.  I'm not looking for portable, but it is an added benefit of the M-100, and if they sound better than the Beyers, plus are portable and drivable without an amp, it's worth the extra $100.


----------



## Supertoaster

Quote: 





beyersss said:


> ? Just get the DT 770/32
> 
> http://en.goldenears.net/en/files/attach/images/254/579/003/fc006b031439a25d84bb2288aab71c1c.jpg
> 
> ...


 
  Wow the first ones are really pretty


----------



## DemonFox

beyersss said:


> ? Just get the DT 770/32
> 
> http://en.goldenears.net/en/files/attach/images/254/579/003/fc006b031439a25d84bb2288aab71c1c.jpg
> 
> ...






Oh those are sexy!! Problem is though, where do you find them?? At least here in the states it takes a bit of luck to locate the DT770/32's I would love to get my hands on a pair of those beast!!


----------



## Supertoaster

I have heard that the 32ohm arent as dynamic and aren't as bassy and refined. But the mids are the best of them all I think.


----------



## devhen

Yeah I've heard similar things about the mids of the DT770 Pro 32 ohm Limited Edition. A 770 with less recessed mids would a great thing indeed.


----------



## Supertoaster

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Yeah I've heard similar things about the mids of the DT770 Pro 32 ohm Limited Edition. A 770 with less recessed mids would a great thing indeed.


 
  According to another user none of the beyers actually have recessed mids. Just that everything else kind of overpowers it.
   
  I'm hoping to try to get a DT770 32ohm or the normal 250ohm. And the DT770 Pro / DT990 Pro as a last resort


----------



## Suopermanni

Thank you to the OP for comparing the COP with the DT770 and DT880s, cans I've had experience with. I actually was thinking of buying the COP due to its portability but if the sound is worse than the DT770 or DT880 (in relative terms, of course) then it's probably best if I don't buy it. I do feel that the COP did have a good idea behind it though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

supertoaster said:


> According to another user none of the beyers actually have recessed mids. Just that everything else kind of overpowers it.
> 
> I'm hoping to try to get a DT770 32ohm or the normal 250ohm. And the DT770 Pro / DT990 Pro as a last resort




That is the same thing. When bass and treble are stronger, recessed mids is the outcome. No such thing as no mid recession if bass and treble are strong. A headphone is either balanced, or something will be recessed. All the Beyers have sparkly treble, and a tilt towards bass, so mids are recessed. The 880 is the least recessed, but it still is.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





suopermanni said:


> Thank you to the OP for comparing the COP with the DT770 and DT880s, cans I've had experience with. I actually was thinking of buying the COP due to its portability but if the sound is worse than the DT770 or DT880 (in relative terms, of course) then it's probably best if I don't buy it. I do feel that the COP did have a good idea behind it though.


 
   
  The concept is a great idea, but sad to say they don't live up to their own older brothers... Which is a major shame, because they had the making of something really special. Great looking, great price, great options, removable cables, easy to run, and comfortable to wear. They had it all except for the one thing that matters most... Now to be fair to the COP's if I never would have tried the 770's I would have never cared and yes the highs and sloppy lows would have bug me a little I still would have been ok with them as my portable pair, but then I listened to the 770's and it was all down hill from there. I think the price point will settle in around the $150-$165 range and for the money you can't find a better package.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The 770 Pro 80 is mostly sub bass, whereas the Pro 900 is almost all mid bass. They're quite different sounding. The 770 pro 80's sub bass tends to be omni present, whereas the Pro 900's mid bass hits hard but quickly.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, the DT990 Pro is literally like an open Pro 900. Not even the Pro 2900 has as much bass as the DT990 pro, though the Pro 900 still has more. The DT990 Pro and Pro 900 are brothers from another mother, pretty much.


----------



## DemonFox

beyersss said:


> Cool! So then a better comparison would be the DT 990 pro 250 (which i have and loveee) vs the Pro 900s.
> 
> Just bought an E11 for when im in the car/college and any other outside applications for the Monster turbine Gold and DT 990s, i wonder how itl sound!


 
   
  It'll sound great!! That's what I had before I stupidly sold my 990's which I will be getting back soon enough  The E11 is a very nice (cheap) way to power the the 990's. I've used them with a bunch of different great cans including my new/used D5000's (Holy mother, these things are insanely good) and all but the 770's like the e11. Not sure what that was all about but they did NOT get along. I'm still thinking about moving up in the world but not really sure where to go. Once I have more room in my Man-Cave a Schiit Asgard will definitely be on the menu but until then I still looking for a good portable that can out preform the e11. What do you guys use besides the e11? Trying to stay around $100 or maybe more if its a great deal. I know more money doesn't always mean the best but I am willing to spend a little more if there is that much of a difference.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yes, the DT990 Pro is literally like an open Pro 900. Not even the Pro 2900 has as much bass as the DT990 pro, though the Pro 900 still has more. The DT990 Pro and Pro 900 are brothers from another mother, pretty much.


 
   
  Haven't had the chance to hear the 2900's as of yet but comparing the two the 900's are beast but I wasn't a fan. They have sooooo much bass and yes that's awesome but I just didn't like the sound signature on them. I actually preferred my 990 Pro's. They were lighter, more comfortable, and still hit as hard as I needed them to. Now of course I'm sure my comments will get me kicked out of some forums for saying that I liked the 990 better but it is what it is. Now my new monsters are the D5000's from Denon... Ok, the first note that hit I was floored and once I picked my self back up the experience didn't stop it, it kept going. The bass is epic is these beast but thats just the first thing you notice, what gets you is the overall presentation and how wide these sound for closed cans. Next to the HE-400's these are the best headphones I've ever heard and the D7000 are supposed to be better?!?! I have no idea how but I can't wait to find out  I may start hunting for the rest of the family. Already owned the D1100's so the D2000's and D7000's may be on my short list of cans to start hunting for. The 2000's can be had pretty easily on eBay for like $270 and under but the D7000's are few and far between so its going to be fun hunting those bad boys down


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I prefer the 990s over the Pro 900 myself. Just stating that the Pro 900 is the closest closed alternative to the 990s that I have heard.

The D7000 is my fave all time headphone, followed by the HE400 (didn't have as much as bass as I would have liked), then the HE-4 (though the HE-4 is more like a super DT880, and not as musical as the HE-400).

Overall though, the 990 is my stable favorite in terms of having most of the things I want in a headphone. Bass+open (a rarity), clarity, comfort, velours. 

If it wasn't for my distaste for any non-velour padding, I'd have kept the D7000 and call it a day.

I wasn't too thrilled with the Pro 2900s. I expected a lot better. The Pro 900 was okay, but with glaring faults. I'm no fan of S Logic.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





beyersss said:


> Easy, look up the Zo2.3 by Digizoid.


 
   
  Heard a ton about it, but is it just a bass boast or does it actually help power the headphones?? Does it actually have a sound signature or does it just eq the bass. I've been very curious about them so an impression from an owner would be great


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I prefer the 990s over the Pro 900 myself. Just stating that the Pro 900 is the closest closed alternative to the 990s that I have heard.
> The D7000 is my fave all time headphone, followed by the HE400 (didn't have as much as bass as I would have liked), then the HE-4 (though the HE-4 is more like a super DT880, and not as musical as the HE-400).
> Overall though, the 990 is my stable favorite in terms of having most of the things I want in a headphone. Bass+open (a rarity), clarity, comfort, velours.
> If it wasn't for my distaste for any non-velour padding, I'd have kept the D7000 and call it a day.
> I wasn't too thrilled with the Pro 2900s. I expected a lot better. The Pro 900 was okay, but with glaring faults. I'm no fan of S Logic.


 
  The S logic is def hit or miss and depending on the cans. For example I like the S-logic but not the S-logic plus in the 900's. I'm still wanting to get my hands on the Edition 8's but those have gotten great reviews and horrible reviews as well. Ultrasone's are good cans for the money but the Edition 8 at $1k is a bit much and I don't know if they are worth the price.


----------



## DemonFox

For crying out loud!! They did it again!! 
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-beyerdynamic-we-love-dt770-anniversary-edition/
   
  Beyer is releasing another version of the DT770 but this is the 32ohm LE 88. This is a great review that gives a lot of the specifics of the new cans from Beyer. Short version they think it has a "better" sound stage than the 770/80's which I find incredibly hard to believe but they said it has, the highs are a lof smoother and have a little less bite than the typical Beyers and the lows are just as thick as ever. Price is about $249 and I don't know about you guys but I'm kinda excited lol, This is exactly what we've all been talking about a more portable pair of the 770's with slight improvements vs a new line that focuses on being more commercial. Should be fun


----------



## jeromium

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> For crying out loud!! They did it again!!
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-beyerdynamic-we-love-dt770-anniversary-edition/
> 
> Beyer is releasing another version of the DT770 but this is the 32ohm LE 88. This is a great review that gives a lot of the specifics of the new cans from Beyer. Short version they think it has a "better" sound stage than the 770/80's which I find incredibly hard to believe but they said it has, the highs are a lof smoother and have a little less bite than the typical Beyers and the lows are just as thick as ever. Price is about $249 and I don't know about you guys but I'm kinda excited lol, This is exactly what we've all been talking about a more portable pair of the 770's with slight improvements vs a new line that focuses on being more commercial. Should be fun


 
   
  Uh-oh. And here I was considering trying out the DT770/80s to compare with the Custom One Pros I just got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That price should keep me away from the special editions though.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jeromium said:


> Uh-oh. And here I was considering trying out the DT770/80s to compare with the Custom One Pros I just got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yah, they're definitely not cheap but the thought of having the 770's at 32ohm is very very tempting. Plus they look kinda sexy so I may have to check them out


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Same ugly fiberglass looking cups. No thanks.


----------



## jeromium

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Yah, they're definitely not cheap but the thought of having the 770's at 32ohm is very very tempting. Plus they look kinda sexy so I may have to check them out


 
   
  I agree, as one of the reasons I got the COPs was because I'd be using my iPhone for listening. I do with they came with black velour pads instead of pleather, though. That's kind of an odd decision for a limited edition version of a set that normally comes with plush velour.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jeromium said:


> I agree, as one of the reasons I got the COPs was because I'd be using my iPhone for listening. I do with they came with black velour pads instead of pleather, though. That's kind of an odd decision for a limited edition version of a set that normally comes with plush velour.


 
   
  Yah that was kinda of strange. Why take one of your best features and leave it off of the LE model?? Not really sure on that one.


----------



## jmsilva22

I wonder if Mr. Demon can do a little test of the COP with the velour pads...
   
  In terms of:
   
  *Overall sound changes
  *Comfort / clamp force
  *Noise cancellation / leak
   
  It will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DemonFox

jmsilva22 said:


> I wonder if Mr. Demon can do a little test of the COP with the velour pads...
> 
> In terms of:
> 
> ...




Whoa whoa whoa, Mr Demon is my father 

Actually I did just that. It was a mess...

1st the pads they provide are the only pads that should be used with the COP's. First step of switching them out was a breeze. They came off and put on very easily so that was a positive. First sound impression was the seal was a but gone and the bass all but disappeared. The COP's pleather pads are actually very good. The comfort level as is is top teir IMO. Better than most out there I've tried. The cans themselves are super light weight and pads have great cushion so no they aren't as plush as the velour but that's to be expected. But they did surprise me by how soft and light they were. One of my main issue with a lot of bass head cans (These don't really qualify but are close) is the feel of most pads and the ridiculas clamping force that comes with them. The COP's are actually on the other side of the scale. The Q-Audio M40's, HiFi-780's/580's will squeeze your eyes balls out but you almost forget the COP's are on your head... Well, that is until they bottom out on a low bass note or something along those lines... These were so close to being the ultimate buy for cans under $200 but certain things can't be pushed aside like detail and depth. Hopefully next time they'll put a little bit more time in on the sound vs the look and functionality. 

Or just release a better version of the 770's with a 32 ohm rating... Oh that's right... They did


----------



## jmsilva22

Well im no expert, but from the little I've learned here I don't understand why some of you are "putting down" the COP against open or semi-open headphones when in reality open headphones are supposed to sound better by design?
   
  We should stick to the DT770 (or other closed) vs COP comparisons. (Q40, UE, LP/LP2) Similar price range of course.


----------



## jmsilva22

Speaking of closed cans, here's the new Superlux HD662EVO. Although this one has more of an AKG type design, I wonder why the DT770 hasn't evolved in to something more modern (but not too flashy) like this. They also have a semi-open version, the HD681EVO.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Speaking of closed cans, here's the new Superlux HD662EVO. Although this one has more of an AKG type design, I wonder why the DT770 hasn't evolved in to something more modern (but not too flashy) like this. They also have a semi-open version, the HD681EVO.


 
   
  Not bad at all!! A lot of companies are going the modern route. Some good some horrible... See new Velodyne over ear headphones... But this has to be the most drastic. Superlux was straight outta 1988 and for them to move to this is a bit of a surprise but well thought out. They look clean and light with no frills or gimmicks just a good looking can that isn't trying to scream look at me like a lot of the others players out there. Any idea on cost on when they come out??


----------



## DemonFox

HD662EVO 
 professional monitoring level headset

 The best-selling models HD662 is the high cost of wearing closed headphones, with deep, rich bass, high, medium and low three-band with excellent balance, showing natural and high-resolution sound. Second generation HD662 EVO has a new shape, and the continuation of the first generation the HD662's voice descent. HD662 EVO in line with the requirements of the stage and studio professionals Philharmonic who loved listening headphones.

 ​
 
   

 [size=medium] [size=12px !important]• 50 mm diaphragm speaker unit to reproduce precise sound and dynamic 
 • closed acoustic design provides high noise barrier effect 
 • aural design, can 
 automatically adjust the headband comfort • prolonged use , and able to provide the most good with the degree 
 • Two colors: black and white[/size][/size]

 [size=medium] Type: Dynamic, closed-aural [/size]

drive unit: the Ø50 mm neodymium iron 
Sensitivity: 98 dB SPL (1 mW) at 1 KHz 
frequency response: 10 - 30,000 Hz 
Maximum output power: 200 mW 
Rated impedance: 32 Ω 
earmuffs: leatherette 
wire: 2.5 m straight, unilateral outlet 
fittings: threaded lock connector into the gold-plated stereo 3.5 mm 
Weight (with cable): 286 g / 10.05 oz 
with the goods Accessories: Carrying pouch, 3.5 mm/6.3 mm gold-plated stereo adapter (thread type) 
replaced the parts: EPK662 earmuffs kit (including one pair of earmuffs and a pair of dust-proof sponge piece)
   
Got this off of their site


----------



## jeromium

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well that's too bad. I have velour pads on the way and was hoping for good comfort without any sacrifice in sound. Not that the stock pads are uncomfortable, but I thought the velour might stay cooler. Oh well, I'll try them out and see for myself. Thanks for your feedback though!


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





jeromium said:


> Well that's too bad. I have velour pads on the way and was hoping for good comfort without any sacrifice in sound. Not that the stock pads are uncomfortable, but I thought the velour might stay cooler. Oh well, I'll try them out and see for myself. Thanks for your feedback though!


 
   
  I'd be interested in your second opinion on how the velour pads effect the sound. Thanks.
   
  Also, do your ears get sweaty real fast with the pleather pads?


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





devhen said:


> I'd be interested in your second opinion on how the velour pads effect the sound. Thanks.
> 
> Also, do your ears get sweaty real fast with the pleather pads?


 

 +1 on this too. I was also planning on getting the velours for my COP...


----------



## DemonFox

For those that are thinking about the COP's or the M-100's here is a great review of the V-Moda's!
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/style-and-power-vmoda-m-100/
   
  The guys at Headphonia seem to like the COP's more than the M-100's I haven't read the entire review yet but I'm very curious to see what they think about the most hyped headphones this year.


----------



## DemonFox

[color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)]WOW! That was a great review! It's going to be very depressing to a lot of readers but it was still great to hear. To me it sounds like the M-100's are direct comparisons to those "dreadful rapper headphones (smiles)" and thats not exactly the best group of cans to compare yourself to now is it... There are so many horrible things I can say about that but I'll keep those comments to myself thank you  I didn't have the highest of hopes for these cans once I saw that they changed from being On ear to Over ear which gave away the plan for these. They listened to the people that said that the M-80's lacked bass and [/color][color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)]decided to "fix it" and ended up making it compete with the Beats instead of other lets say quality headphones... [/color]


----------



## jeromium

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haven't tried yet, I received the pads at the office Friday and didn't have time to swap them out, and as these are my office headphones, I won't see them till Monday. But no at the moment my ears don't get sweaty with the pleather pads, but that may change during warmer months. It gets a little warm because I'm not used to over the ear headphones, but it doesn't bother me much. The pressure from the band at the very top of my head is the most bothersome thing.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> +1 on this too. I was also planning on getting the velours for my COP...


 
   
  Ah well, me too .... thanks for the update tho!


----------



## jeromium

Ok I just put the velour pads on...I found a good track with some good bass and first tired one pad, keeping the pleather on my left, but it was difficult to tell a difference trying one ear at a time. So I put both on, and to be honest I can't tell much of a difference at all. I'm no expert...but I say go for it if you prefer the comfort of velour. I think they need to break in a bit, but the sound seems the same to me.


----------



## beyerlove

Hey jeromium,
   
  beyerdynamic provides 2 types (and 2 colors for each) of velour pads.
  EDT770V (black=770VB) for closed back design cans,
  EDT990V (black=990VB) for open or semi-open back design.
  Could you tell which pads did you use for your COP?


----------



## jeromium

I got the 770 VB.


----------



## beyerlove

Thanks for the info. that will be useful.


----------



## jmsilva22

My COP's arrived today. _I am not qualified_ to do a legit review but I will share my thoughts on them best way I can. The other decent over-ear headphone that I have to do an A/B comparison is the HD280Pro. Also, I am a _*basshead*_, so my comments are with the port sliders all the way open and they will stay that way. 
   
  FiiO E11 on setting 0 and 1. (still experimenting between FiiO and clip zip eq)
   
  Highs - They are superior on the HD280Pro, they sound more clear to me.
  Mids - The same here, they sound better on the HD280Pro.
  Mid Bass - COP's.
  Bass - COP (yesss).
  Bass Impact - COP (headphone cups actually shake from the impact, more so after some eq in my RB clip zip (still learning advanced eq settings).
  Sub Bass - COP (oh lawd).
   
_The only strange thing that I noticed_ is that _sometimes_ the right speaker will clip/distort when I crank up the volume real high, even with FLAT eq settings. _*This doesn't happen at all on the left speaker*_. Also tried the same songs (at the same volume/eq settings) on the HD280Pro and this doesn't happen either. I do like to listen to my music really loud, but due to what I stated above I'm a little worried. Hopefully I don't have a defective unit. 
   
_*If anybody has the same issue please let me know. *_
   
*Edit:* I am going to let them burn in after hours for a couple days. But overall I am very pleased with the sound and specially the bass/sub bass when paired with the E11. _Hopefully_ the right speaker clipping is just me and not an issue with the headphones. I was also really surprised on how *light* these headphones are despite of their size. I used them in the gym today and (of course) the pads got a little hot and sweaty, but for regular use I think they will be fine. I will still buy the velours anyways as soon I have the funds.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> My COP's arrived today. _I am not qualified_ to do a legit review but I will share my thoughts on them best way I can. The other decent over-ear headphone that I have to do an A/B comparison is the HD280Pro. Also, I am a _*basshead*_, so my comments are with the port sliders all the way open and they will stay that way.
> 
> FiiO E11 on setting 0 and 1. (still experimenting between FiiO and clip zip eq)
> 
> ...


 
   
  First thing, great review.
  I'm no expert either but sometimes thats what you want. Someone just like you that can put it in terms us new people can understand so great job!
  Now on to what you mentioned...
  I hate to say it, but its not a defective pair, the same thing happen to me. They sound really good at low volumes but at times with the volume up they crack, distort, or just feel like they are trying to hard. My issue was they would bottom out way to easily even at low volumes when the notes were to low. They are by no stretch detail monsters. They were built to compete with the V-moda Crossfade Lp, Lp2, M-80, M-100, & Beats line so detail really wasn't the goal with these but the problem with that is most people that bought them are Beyer fans like myself and were expecting detail clarity with better portability. They are better than most of what is out there but still have a ways to go to be on the same level as some of the other $199 Beyers out there.


----------



## PanamaHat

Is there a difference between the dt770 / 80 & the dt770 / 250? Tyll noticed some difference between the different impedence models of the dt880 so does the same thing apply to these?


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Is there a difference between the dt770 / 80 & the dt770 / 250? Tyll noticed some difference between the different impedence models of the dt880 so does the same thing apply to these?


 
   
  Thats a tough one, because I've heard the same thing with the DT 990/32,250, & 600. But on the same hand I've heard the complete opposite that they all sound the same or that the 990/250 and 990/600 sound the exact same and the 32 is the only one that you can tell behaves a little different from the others. Regarding the 770's either way you're going to need a good source to run these. You can run the 80's off of a portable devise but you wont get half of what they are capable of producing. Bass is weak, soundstage gets tiny, and overall you don't get what you pay for. You almost have to use some sort of amp or the ZO 2 with the 770's to get them to preform the way they are supposed to. 
   
  What will you be using them with? Oh, and don't worry about the cord length, its the same length no matter what impedance you get.


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Thats a tough one, because I've heard the same thing with the DT 990/32,250, & 600. But on the same hand I've heard the complete opposite that they all sound the same or that the 990/250 and 990/600 sound the exact same and the 32 is the only one that you can tell behaves a little different from the others. Regarding the 770's either way you're going to need a good source to run these. You can run the 80's off of a portable devise but you wont get half of what they are capable of producing. Bass is weak, soundstage gets tiny, and overall you don't get what you pay for. You almost have to use some sort of amp or the ZO 2 with the 770's to get them to preform the way they are supposed to.
> 
> What will you be using them with? Oh, and don't worry about the cord length, its the same length no matter what impedance you get.


 
  Well, whichever I get I'd be using it mainly at home. Laptop -> Fiio e17 -> M-stage. Found this on Beyers site
   
  "This low mass can easily be accomplished with thinner (lower weight) wire, but the thinner wire has a higher impedance. This means that the DT 770 PRO with 250 ohms sound more natural, but plays (depending on the used headphone amplifier) not as loud as the 80 ohms version"
   
  So I know which I'm getting. I just wish the 250 ohm didn't have a coiled cable. Hate those >.<


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Well, whichever I get I'd be using it mainly at home. Laptop -> Fiio e17 -> M-stage. Found this on Beyers site
> 
> "This low mass can easily be accomplished with thinner (lower weight) wire, but the thinner wire has a higher impedance. This means that the DT 770 PRO with 250 ohms sound more natural, but plays (depending on the used headphone amplifier) not as loud as the 80 ohms version"
> 
> So I know which I'm getting. I just wish the 250 ohm didn't have a coiled cable. Hate those >.<


 
   
  LOL no need for concern, they don't have the coiled cable like the 990/250's. So you're going with the 250's because they're supposed to be more natural. Does that mean they're supposed to be more neutral? Not sure I get what they mean by that.


----------



## PanamaHat

demonfox said:


> LOL no need for concern, they don't have the coiled cable like the 990/250's. So you're going with the 250's because they're supposed to be more natural. Does that mean they're supposed to be more neutral? Not sure I get what they mean by that.




I'm just guessing it has to do with treble and bass extension, probably better PRaT


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> First thing, great review.
> I'm no expert either but sometimes thats what you want. Someone just like you that can put it in terms us new people can understand so great job!
> Now on to what you mentioned...
> I hate to say it, but its not a defective pair, the same thing happen to me. They sound really good at low volumes but at times with the volume up they crack, distort, or just feel like they are trying to hard. My issue was they would bottom out way to easily even at low volumes when the notes were to low. They are by no stretch detail monsters. They were built to compete with the V-moda Crossfade Lp, Lp2, M-80, M-100, & Beats line so detail really wasn't the goal with these but the problem with that is most people that bought them are Beyer fans like myself and were expecting detail clarity with better portability. They are better than most of what is out there but still have a ways to go to be on the same level as some of the other $199 Beyers out there.


 
   
  Thanks... but I still have _a lot_ to learn as far as reviewing headphones.
   
  I agree with you in that the COP _cant handle a lot of power_, but I still think my COP had an issue, because (at least in my case) the clipping/distorting only happened in the right speaker. I even panned the sound to both left/right just to be sure. I took my time and made different advanced eq presets on the zip and then played with the E11 and COP sliders and every time it was the same thing. The right speaker started to clip once I passed 6 on the E11 with moderate to bass heavy songs.
   
  I already sent mine to Beyer for repair, so if this is an actual design flaw of the headphone then I guess I'm screwed because now its an issue between me and Beyer, and not the place where I bought it (RazorDogDeals).
   
  Seems like I am going to end up spending more money and wait until I can have the green for an M100 or just buy the DT770-80 and have somebody do a removable cable mod for me.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Thanks... but I still have _a lot_ to learn as far as reviewing headphones.
> 
> I agree with you in that the COP _cant handle a lot of power_, but I still think my COP had an issue, because (at least in my case) the clipping/distorting only happened in the right speaker. I even panned the sound to both left/right just to be sure. I took my time and made different advanced eq presets on the zip and then played with the E11 and COP sliders and every time it was the same thing. The right speaker started to clip once I passed 6 on the E11 with moderate to bass heavy songs.
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is why I always buy from Amazon or eBay with sellers with a return policy just in case things like this happen. But honestly I dont know if its a design flaw vs the result of have 16ohm rated speakers. They just can't handle power. They were made strictly for iPhone type sources so adding you fav portable amp is not a great idea unless you plan on playing them at relatively low volumes and with the ports on the first or second sliders max. And where's the fun in that!


----------



## syd-silver

[size=10.5pt]Hi guys, first time jumping on here and was hoping to get some advice from the professionals. [/size][size=10.5pt]Currently running HD25’s and a pair of Miles Davis Trumpets with a E11 amp and absolutely love the sound, especially the bass out of the Trumpets! Unfortunately the HD-25’s can be a little uncomfortable for long periods and wanted to upgrade to a good quality on-ear headphones, especially for around the house. The search has brought me a choice between the [/size][size=10.5pt]COP, DT770 or [/size][size=10.5pt]V-Moda M100. Wanted something which was versatile so could be used to listen to music with or without an amp, plus plus even to watch a movie, but have fantastic sound. Tend to listen to a mostly House or RnB. So looking hopefully below the $400 mark for a selection.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Any suggestions or feedback?[/size]


----------



## DemonFox

syd-silver said:


> [COLOR=000000][SIZE=10.5pt]Hi guys, first time jumping on here and was hoping to get some advice from the professionals.[/SIZE][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000][SIZE=10.5pt]Currently running HD25’s and a pair of Miles Davis Trumpets with a E11 amp and absolutely love the sound, especially the bass out of the Trumpets! Unfortunately the HD-25’s can be a little uncomfortable for long periods and wanted to upgrade to a good quality on-ear headphones, especially for around the house. The search has brought me a choice between the[/SIZE][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000][SIZE=10.5pt]COP, DT770 or[/SIZE][/COLOR] [COLOR=000000][SIZE=10.5pt]V-Moda M100. Wanted something which was versatile so could be used to listen to music with or without an amp, plus plus even to watch a movie, but have fantastic sound. Tend to listen to a mostly House or RnB. So looking hopefully below the $400 mark for a selection.[/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> Any suggestions or feedback?




Welcome!!

For that price range you have a ton of great options! You mentioned that you'll be using them from home a lot, do you prefer open or closed back cans like the ones you have now. Closed cans are known for the isolation and typically better bass. Open are more well open lol with better soundstage and depth. 

Open 
HE-400 $399 (new) Overall best sounding headphones I've ever owned or listened to. A little on the heavy side and zero portability but for home use the best.

Beyerdynamic DT990/250 $199 and under (new) there is a 32ohm rated version but since you already have the e11 no point waisting an extra $150 for the same thing. Fantastic headphones top to bottom and the most comfortable cans I've ever tried.

Closed
DT770/80 $149-$220 (new) Fun cans, super comfy and will handle all types of music well. Soundstage rivals that of the open cans and is better than any other closed headphone I've tested under $700.

COP's $189 (new) are good for the money but not sure I'd recommend them. Def would not use them with the e11. I actually did while testing and it wasn't a good experience... Great at low volumes but raise it and all turns to mush. Highs crack lows fall off and general sadness kicks in... I wanted to love these headphones and at low volumes I did. But I couldn't let it go that while cranked even a little they broke lose.

M-100 super hype headphones are still new but I posted a review from a trusted source in this thread so you can read more about them. $300 is a bit much for what they are IMO. Super super wide soundstage HUGE BASS and that's about all there is to em. Do your home work...

Audio-Technica a900x. $237 All arounders with great sound comfort and price. Definitely worth a serious look!

Used
Denon d2000's $299 and under Amazing period

Lets us know what you think, 

Good luck!


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Welcome!!
> For that price range you have a ton of great options! You mentioned that you'll be using them from home a lot, do you prefer open or closed back cans like the ones you have now. Closed cans are known for the isolation and typically better bass. Open are more well open lol with better soundstage and depth.
> Open
> HE-400 $399 (new) Overall best sounding headphones I've ever owned or listened to. A little on the heavy side and zero portability but for home use the best.
> ...


 
   
  Great advise bro. You hit the nail on the head in regards to the COP and the E11. My next purchase will be either the DT770-80 or the M100, but I'm leaning more towards the DT770-80.
   
  Will have to _cope with the COP_ until funds are available.


----------



## ProblemChild

I just got a set of DT770 Pros 250 Ohms and they are incredible. I pair them with a Fiio E17 thru my laptop. Great listening experience for under $300.00 total. I may purchase the Fiio E09 Amplifier to increase the headroom a bit on the E17. Gotta really crank it to get some volume out of the DT770 Pros..


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Great advise bro. You hit the nail on the head in regards to the COP and the E11. My next purchase will be either the DT770-80 or the M100, but I'm leaning more towards the DT770-80.
> 
> Will have to _cope with the COP_ until funds are available.


 
   
  Thanks, always happy to help! The M100's are so pricey right now, I may have to weight a while for those. I just can't justify spending $300 on V-Moda's. Not when I heard they were practically bassier "Beats" with a wider sound stage. Now of course to each is own and that may be my thing being a bass head and all but still, $300?? If/when they go on sale I may take a flier on em but until then I dont't know... Never hurts to do as much research as possible and doesn't hurt that Amazon has started selling them so I could always return them if I didn't like. .. You could do much worse than the COP's... Just make sure you keep the volume low and watch the right speaker, it may start to pop regardless of the volume. Fun stuff huh


----------



## Marximus

Thanks for the comparison, DemonFox.  I think you just sold me for the DT 770s.  I owned them briefly at one point, but there was a problem with one of the drivers, so that distracted me from enjoying the overall sound signature.  I wanted to get the COPs, but I think I'd prefer the DT 770s.  I'm looking for a more bass heavy counterpart to my HP100s, although they are pretty awesome by themselves.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Thanks for the comparison, DemonFox.  I think you just sold me for the DT 770s.  I owned them briefly at one point, but there was a problem with one of the drivers, so that distracted me from enjoying the overall sound signature.  I wanted to get the COPs, but I think I'd prefer the DT 770s.  I'm looking for a more bass heavy counterpart to my HP100s, although they are pretty awesome by themselves.


 
   
  Happy to help! They (dt770) are really good for the money and its hard to recommend the COP's for the same price. Now the HP100's are those the SoundMagic HP100's that you are referring too?? Had to look them up but they look awesome, never heard of soundmagic before, what can you tell me about them?? I saw that they have 53mm drivers so is the sound more focused on the low end or pretty neutral??


----------



## jmsilva22

That HP100 looks very good and the reviews are nothing but praise. Seems to be a _less bassy DTT70-80_. Im glad I found out about it.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> That HP100 looks very good and the reviews are nothing but praise. Seems to be a _less bassy DTT70-80_. Im glad I found out about it.


 
   
  Same here, never heard of them before and now I'm very interested to see what they have. Looks like they have some great prices on in-ears as well. Who doesn't love good cheap IEM's


----------



## PanamaHat

Tried my friends dt770, they're quite sharp in the upper frequencies. I didn't really like it with hip-hop since every snare drum sounded too loud, nor did I like it with female vocalists whose voices are up in the higher registers. Otherwise they sound great. Still haven't received my COP for comparison, I hope the upper-mid/treble isn't so sharp *fingers crossed*


----------



## syd-silver

Thanks for that! Awesome feedback! The DT770 really seem to be the benchmark dont they.

One of the problems with them is the short cord which I saw when I was looking at the DT770 Limited Edition. Because I was using it at home I was hoping to get a longer cord so it had more flexibility in case I was plugging it into the TV to watch a movie. 

Is that possible?


----------



## jmsilva22

I think the COP is pretty good all around, but the fact that I can't crank it up with the e11 like my other cans it did bothered me.


----------



## DemonFox

Quick questions for all of you... Have any of you ever recalbed any of your headphones and if so how much did you pay or did you do it yourself??


----------



## Marximus

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Happy to help! They (dt770) are really good for the money and its hard to recommend the COP's for the same price. Now the HP100's are those the SoundMagic HP100's that you are referring too?? Had to look them up but they look awesome, never heard of soundmagic before, what can you tell me about them?? I saw that they have 53mm drivers so is the sound more focused on the low end or pretty neutral??


 
  Remarkably neutral, considering their size.  Lovely sound.  Very clean and detailed, and they don't sound closed (congested, etc.).  The bass is definitely near neutral, but impact is actually pretty decent, and they're definitely not bloated or boomy.  Unfortunately, due to comfort issues, I returned them.  However, it appears I'm in the small minority, since almost everybody raves about their comfort.  My ears stick out a bit and contact the drivers.  YMMV.  If the comfort's not a big issue for you, they are killer for the price.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> I think the COP is pretty good all around, but the fact that I can't crank it up with the e11 like my other cans it did bothered me.


 
   
  Same here, so much so I sent them back


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Remarkably neutral, considering their size.  Lovely sound.  Very clean and detailed, and they don't sound closed (congested, etc.).  The bass is definitely near neutral, but impact is actually pretty decent, and they're definitely not bloated or boomy.  Unfortunately, due to comfort issues, I returned them.  However, it appears I'm in the small minority, since almost everybody raves about their comfort.  My ears stick out a bit and contact the drivers.  YMMV.  If the comfort's not a big issue for you, they are killer for the price.


 
   
  Well I was lets say blessed with larger ears as well so they may not work but still are very interesting. I like the look and and like you said the reviews are almost positive. The people that buy them seem to be very happy with the sound and the price. Exactly what we needed... Another $199 pair of headphones the mix things up lol 
   
  Thanks for the info!


----------



## DemonFox

Ton's of deals going on right now, anyone pick up any new cans recently??


----------



## headphonerz

Hey,
  Just looking into that eBay deal you spoke of... I have been spellbound by your writing!
  Is it still available?
  Thanks,
  Ben


----------



## DemonFox

headphonerz said:


> Hey,
> Just looking into that eBay deal you spoke of... I have been spellbound by your writing!
> Is it still available?
> Thanks,
> Ben




Thanks for the read!! The seller is Cobrasonics is the seller and they sell out of the DT770/80's super fast but they stock them in almost daily so I think they're out right now but just set up eBay alerts and you'll see it shortly 

Here's the link 

http://myworld.ebay.com/cobrasonics&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2533

Good luck,


----------



## DemonFox

headphonerz said:


> Hey,
> Just looking into that eBay deal you spoke of... I have been spellbound by your writing!
> Is it still available?
> Thanks,
> Ben




The DT770's have been restocked
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=170971916921


----------



## razor5cl

I have recently picked up a pair of Sony MDR 1Rs and they have quite good bass, not too boomy, and also a really good sub bass extension on them as well, so you might want to check them out.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





razor5cl said:


> I have recently picked up a pair of Sony MDR 1Rs and they have quite good bass, not too boomy, and also a really good sub bass extension on them as well, so you might want to check them out.


 
   
  Actually I just grabbed the new WS99's from AT and couldn't be happier. They have basically everything I wanted in a closed can. Comfy no clamp look great have amazing clarity and detail but are major slappers in the bass department. Super fast super aggressive bass but always in line and never trying to hard like the COP's and a lot easier to run and more neutral than the DT770's. 
   
  I love em and may start to invest in other AT products if this is how their higher end stuff is. 
   
  Thanks for the read.
   
   
  Thanks,


----------



## nehcrow

Ummm this review is really weird.
 You do know COP has 4 settings?
 Settings 1/2 and even 3 do not have a recessed midrange, I don't know what you are talking about. 770 has more recessed mids.
 Settings 2 and 3 have tight punchy accurate lows.
 Really inaccurate review.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Ummm this review is really weird.
> You do know COP has 4 settings?
> Settings 1/2 and even 3 do not have a recessed midrange, I don't know what you are talking about. 770 has more recessed mids.
> Settings 2 and 3 have tight punchy accurate lows.
> Really inaccurate review.


 
   
  Well seeing that this was my impression of the COP I clearly understand why you don't understand it. My thoughts and opinions are exactly that. My own
   
  The COP's that I had which were one of the first batches to be released were not very good. The bass was sloppy at slot 4 and not very good in slots 1-3. Felt weak and held back quite a bit. Clarity was nice along with the detail and soundstage which are obvious Beyer traits but the bass was a mess. It bottomed out very easily and was muddy and slow. The DT770's do have recessed mids (everyone knows this)  but the overall layout of the sound is miles ahead of the COP's IMO again I say IMO. 
   
  Listen, tons of people think that Beats by Dre are the greatest headphones the world has ever produced and you know what, to them they are right! We all are entitled to out opinions and mine is that the COP's have the right idea but the wrong sound. If you like them and think they sound better that's awesome!! You have a great looking flexible CAN that suites your needs. Cheers. But that won't be the same for everyone just like my thoughts will not be the same for everyone either. It is what it is. 
   
   
   
  Thanks for the read tho.
   
   
  Thanks,


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

Hey, I really appreciate your review and comparisons of both of these headset. Because I am currently searching for a higher quality headset for music, gaming, and movies, and I wanted to ask if your prefer these to the DT990s and or DT880s? I know you said you had the open back 990s and that is what I am on the fence with was this pair, the 250 ohm 990 pros, the Audio Technica m50 or a9000x, and the COP. From reading many reviews I have cut it down between the 770, 880, 990s I believe. I do not know if I prefer open or closed back and that is part of the problem the ones I have had to date have been close and I am fine with them. I just wanted to your opinion on this if you could help I would really appreciate it. I am less experienced with audio peripherals that I would like to be.


----------



## BlueInfinity

simler situatoin here im deciding beetween the DT990 Or the Dt770s of course i dont really like open ear so i really want the know the sound diffrence beetween the two.


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

demonfox said:


> Oh those are sexy!! Problem is though, where do you find them?? At least here in the states it takes a bit of luck to locate the DT770/32's I would love to get my hands on a pair of those beast!!







supertoaster said:


> I have heard that the 32ohm arent as dynamic and aren't as bassy and refined. But the mids are the best of them all I think.







devhen said:


> Yeah I've heard similar things about the mids of the DT770 Pro 32 ohm Limited Edition. A 770 with less recessed mids would a great thing indeed.




Hi guys... Have any of you tried the 32 and 250 pro dt770 against the cops and 80ohm dt770s?


What do you guys think of a topping nx1 to power a dt770? Good or bad match? I am mostly going to use this gear on a ipad air 2 and a note 4.....

I am mostly a rock indie (stuff like thom york, metronomy, artic monkyes, maximo park, bloc part, biffy clyro)) pop (coldplay to ellie golding) and edm (old school tiesto, ferry corsten and above & beyond trance, prog stuff like guy j and pryda).... Would you guys recomend me the 32, 80, or 250 ohm version?


Usually i prefer low impedance headphones that dont need amps but is it me or the 32 ohm pro seems to be a softer sounding headphone than the 250 and 80 ohm versions?


My favourite headphones so far are the cal!, hd25-1 Ii, ath m50 and the over ear sennheiser momentum....

A little help please....

Cheers


----------



## tobzy

I know this is an old thread. 
  
 But it's interesting how you say that the highs are brighter on the COP than the DT770.
 Looking at measurements from Innerfidelity, goldenears.net and headphone.com that's definitely not the case.
  
 I would have liked to try out the DT770 for the comfort and bass, but the highs put me off. So I was hoping the COP had less hehe..


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

demonfox said:


> Well seeing that this was my impression of the COP I clearly understand why you don't understand it. My thoughts and opinions are exactly that. My own
> 
> The COP's that I had which were one of the first batches to be released were not very good. The bass was sloppy at slot 4 and not very good in slots 1-3. Felt weak and held back quite a bit. Clarity was nice along with the detail and soundstage which are obvious Beyer traits but the bass was a mess. It bottomed out very easily and was muddy and slow. The DT770's do have recessed mids (everyone knows this)  but the overall layout of the sound is miles ahead of the COP's IMO again I say IMO.
> 
> ...




Got a pair of custom one plus this week and i have had the 80ohm dt770 for a few months....

Yes the cops sound a bit colored and overly warm but i jad to admit o was expecting much worse.... Its like a slightly more colored and warm m50x with a tiny less punch and less agressive sound. I think they are quite evolving on terms of sound signature....

When compared to the dt770.... Well, the cops are definitly warmer amd more colored, the soundstage is bigger on the dt770 and IMO the highs and mids are a bit more pronounced and although not having as much bass, the dt770 has a tighter punch.

Technically i think the 770 is better but i wouldnt be surprised if many prefered the cops.... Despite all the flaws there is something inviting on their warm sound....

Having a haed time now to decide if i keep the cops or if i sell them and gets the hd25s and m50xs again....

My initial thoughts were to make a m50x, hd25 and dt770 collection but i got the cops and a pair of hd598 (not my cup of tea so far though....) for less than 70 euros each and therefore i had to try them....


----------



## CPTredsox

Just wondered what happens if you throw the COS in to this competition. Dont know if they are worth the extra money. T
Bang for your buck wise the 770 are almost unbeatable , but if the COS are the most similar cans with detachable cable and sliders, that would be great.


----------



## wak3

I got my 770s because I needed isolation and a wide soundstage. The bass that they offer is a perfect match for myself.


----------

